# Xmas Present Needed



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey guys!

I am currently looking for a watch for my brother as an Xmas gift, I only want this from a reputable member of the forum if possible.

I am looking for ideally a Omega f300Hz or a Bulova Accutron with Tuning Forks, neither of these can be gold and preferably be able to pay in a couple of payments before they send it out.

If anyone can offer this or point me in the right direction that would be lovely.

Not looking to spend a mortgage on this as it will be my brothers first vintage and I'm not sure how he'll cope with the whole idea of wearing it as he might be scared to if it costs a bomb, I know I get like that.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

A Bulova is not going to break the bank.... I've bought a couple off this guy without issue

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/barwi_ro/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> A Bulova is not going to break the bank.... I've bought a couple off this guy without issue
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/barwi_ro/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


 That's the guy I'm going to try and buy an Accutron 218 off of, just have to wait for the 28th was going to put a deposit down for it, but no spare cash until the 28th just hoping it's there by then!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

He always has hummers so I wouldn't stress over missing out on one... the next one may be even tastier :thumbsup:


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> He always has hummers so I wouldn't stress over missing out on one... the next one may be even tastier :thumbsup:


 That's alright then, I'll patiently wait and pray it doesn't go, if it does I'll look for another


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Keep in mind that these are 40 odd yr old watches. They require specialist attention when the have issues.... and also for servicing.

I would not recommend one of these as someone's first vintage watch. have you look at Scotts Birthyear watches

http://www.birthyearwatches.com

He is a valued member here and all his watches come with at least a 3 month warranty. Perhaps something by Tissot

http://www.birthyearwatches.com/1977-or-1979-tissot-seastar-quartz/

Or even a quartz Bulova

http://www.birthyearwatches.com/1978-bulova-mens-quartz-watch-with-bracelet/

:thumbsup:

He also has some very nice vintage Seikos :thumbsup:


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Keep in mind that these are 40 odd yr old watches. They require specialist attention when the have issues.... and also for servicing.
> 
> I would not recommend one of these as someone's first vintage watch. have you look at Scotts Birthyear watches
> 
> ...


 My brother has had watches for his entire life and gets his current watches serviced once every two years, he's wanted a vintage for a long time and Accutron Sweeps are a beautiful site to behold so I think it'll be alright, although birth year watches has been on my watch list due to me seeing a few I've liked


----------

